# Steam: Valve verbietet Links zu Uncut-Patches



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2017)

in den steam-foren ist es künftig offenbar nicht mehr erlaubt, uncut-patches zu verlinken und anleitungen etc. zu posten.
im konkreten fall gings um ein erotik-spielchen. dasselbe dürfte aber auch für wolfenstein und co. gelten, denke ich zumindest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


direkte auswirkungen für die spieler dürfte das zwar nicht haben, da man die patches ja auf anderen wegen beziehen kann bzw ohnehin muss. allerdings hat valve das thema wohl definitiv auf dem schirm. warten wir also ab, was die zukunft bringt.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2017)

... eigentlich nachvollziehbar und mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dass das Valve solange toleriert hat.


----------



## short8i (2. November 2017)

Seh ich auch so. Denke dafür gibt es andere Plattformen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2017)

Kann man externe Uncut-Patches bei Steam-Titeln einbinden ? Und was ist dann mit kommenden Patches ? Muß man dann den Uncut-Patch erneut ziehen ? Habe das bislang bei Steamtiteln (bzw. überhaupt Client-gebundenen Titeln) noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## nevermind85 (3. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kann man externe Uncut-Patches bei Steam-Titeln einbinden ? Und was ist dann mit kommenden Patches ? Muß man dann den Uncut-Patch erneut ziehen ? Habe das bislang bei Steamtiteln (bzw. überhaupt Client-gebundenen Titeln) noch nicht gemacht.



Ja, prinzipiell geht das. Spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, ob Uncut- oder Sprach-Patch oder...
Die Spiele-Dateien kannst Du ganz normal modifizieren. Wenn ein neues Update kommt, wird der Patch aber i.d.R. überschrieben, wenn du automatische Updates aktiv hast; muss allerdings nicht sein (kommt dann immer drauf an, was modifiziert wurde). Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber m.E. kann so ein Patch dann aber dazu führen, dass Du für Online-Funktionen gesperrt wirst durch VAC. Das sollte nämlich erkennen, ob am Client was modifiziert wurde.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber m.E. kann so ein Patch dann aber dazu führen, dass Du für Online-Funktionen gesperrt wirst durch VAC. Das sollte nämlich erkennen, ob am Client was modifiziert wurde.


Kommt auch ganz darauf an, wie die Struktur des jeweiligen Spiels organisiert ist. Bei den Titeln, die auf der Quake Engine 3 basieren (das waren damals eine Menge, ua. das für dieses Thema relevante _Return to Castle Wolfenstein_), funktioniert das so, daß Dateien, die im Spielverzeichnis hinzugefügt werden, die in den Originaldateien enthaltenen Daten "überschreiben". Allerdings eben *ohne die Originaldateien zu verändern.*


----------



## 1xok (10. Dezember 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Ja, prinzipiell geht das. Spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, ob Uncut- oder Sprach-Patch oder...
> Die Spiele-Dateien kannst Du ganz normal modifizieren. Wenn ein neues Update kommt, wird der Patch aber i.d.R. überschrieben, wenn du automatische Updates aktiv hast; muss allerdings nicht sein (kommt dann immer drauf an, was modifiziert wurde). Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber m.E. kann so ein Patch dann aber dazu führen, dass Du für Online-Funktionen gesperrt wirst durch VAC. Das sollte nämlich erkennen, ob am Client was modifiziert wurde.



Spiele Left4Dead2 nur mit Left4Gore-Patch. 

Ich denke, solange es nicht um Sex oder Cheaten geht, wird Valve das eher tolerieren. 

Kommt halt immer auf den Fall. Grundsätzlich nervt jede Einschränkung. Ist einfach dumm. Jeden stört irgendwas. Am Ende ist alles verboten. Als Opfer von Zensur sollte Valve nicht selbst zensieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Dezember 2017)

Valve ist extrem konservativ, gerade was Erotik angeht haben die panische Angst vor nackten Tatsachen, wohl weil das in Amiland sonst gleich für Aufschreie sorgt. 
Zum Glück hilft bzgl. Uncensor-Patches aber auch Twitter, Facebook oder die Webseite des Herstellers notfalls weiter.

Vor ein paar Tagen hat Valve auch irgend so eine japanische Visual Novel (ohne Erotik oder nackte Haut) aus Steam geschmissen mit der Begründung, dass die im Stil der Ghibli Filme gehaltenen  Minderjährigen Hauptcharaktere Pädophile anlocken könnten. Muss jetzt jedes Spiel mit minderjährigen Protagonisten Angst haben? Es wird gemunkelt dass der Grund war, dass einer der beteiligten Zeichner auch schon "Adult-Manga" gemacht hat.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke, solange es nicht um Sex oder Cheaten geht, wird Valve das eher tolerieren.


Das Problem ist, inwieweit das unterscheidbar ist. Letzten Endes veränderst du die Darstellung im Spiel, was eben dasselbe ist, was ein Maphacking Tool auch machen würde ...


----------



## 1xok (10. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, inwieweit das unterscheidbar ist. Letzten Endes veränderst du die Darstellung im Spiel, was eben dasselbe ist, was ein Maphacking Tool auch machen würde ...



Im Falle von Left4Gore wird das Spiel im Hauptspeicher wieder auf die Orginalversion gepatcht. Schon traurig, dass man in Deutschland zu solchen Mittel greifen muss.


----------

